# A few of my fave pics!!!



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

well this is 1 of our cream does from Terry Thorne...

They call me wing nut  









and this 1 is our siamese buck from sarahc...what a stunner  









and this is 1 of black tan does from daisy


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

aww, she looks like she is responding to the ''up'' command well  :lol:

love those ears on the first


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

that siamese buck is a stunner isnt he 

Oooo are you the mouse whisperer i cant get my mice to stand on command


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

lol yea my mice do anything i say


----------

